# Should I buy another sub?



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

I replaced my Aperion subs with a HSU VTF 15H MK2 about 5 months ago and I am very impressed. I am now thinking of buying another one to even out the bass response. Before I spend another grand I want to make sure it will make a difference in my HT. I have one large sofa that is placed 2/3 of the way back in the room. There is only one row of seating. I used the crawl method and SPL meter and found that the right rear corner gave me the best response. Would another sub really make that much of a difference in that same row? Or would I just be increasing the quality of the bass where nobody will ever be sitting? Are multiple subs really only worth it if you have a relatively large variation in seating like multiple rows?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Two subs are always going to be better than one as long as you dont place them in opposing locations or in the same location. Same location will just give you more output but with the same nuls. Opposing locations will usually cause cancellation and will actually hurt the in room response but can sometimes be corrected by phase adjustment.


----------



## ManBarra (Nov 18, 2016)

I heard the HSU is a killer sub.

How are you liking your Forte speakers?


----------



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

I love them, but for some reason, you just don't hear much about them on the forums. I have the Verus Grands and for the money, I don't think you can go wrong.


----------

